# Beastmen in 40k?



## Cuinlan (Dec 22, 2009)

I know there are Beastmen in 40k (based on Lexicanum and other sources), but are these the same Beastmen from the Warhammer universe? I ask because I'd like to feature them in some Homebrew fluff, but I don't see the blood thirsty furry guys with lasguns... They just don't fit the profile of the shooty type :/


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Eh, good question. I think they've more or less been covered by the very specific and not at all ambiguous label of "the mutant" in 40k, so you could have some cult of "beastmen" mutants shooting lasguns.

I'm no lore expert, though .


----------



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

I cant think of any off hand but chaos works in mysterious ways...


----------



## Cuinlan (Dec 22, 2009)

Eh, I think I'll just go the Orky route and make them feral. Give the SM recruits something to scratch at k:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

In the ancient fluff the beastmen were available to the imperial guard. The even came inas standard in the epic scale IG boxed set. In later editions they have been moved over to chaos and are no longer accepted by the imperium(see comment above re-mutants) However i guess there can be good and bad mutants so i see no reason why you cannot use them in your fluff.


----------



## Cuinlan (Dec 22, 2009)

I was planning on them to be evil like in WFB, they would be on my SM Chapters homeworld. Like the trolls on Fenris or the scorpions on Baal. The article on lexicanum caught my eye and the question came up, thanks everyone  

P.S. Beastmen wouldn't be fun with lasguns any way. GOATS FOR THE... Goat God?


----------



## kaled (Jun 24, 2008)

As I understand it, there are two general groups of beastmen - the bestial mutated followers of Chaos, and abhumans whose features have taken on a somewhat bestial appearance (but who don't have actual goat heads) having evolved or been mutated by natural, rather than Chaotic, processes.

The former obviously wouldn't be in an Imperial army, the latter may be - abhumans are regularly used by the Imperium, for example ogryns, ratlings and so on. There was a WD article a while ago that had rules for a few different types of abhuman including the 'beastman' type - I'm sure someone can provide an issue number.


----------



## Cuinlan (Dec 22, 2009)

Thank you very much, I now have a question about Chaos Beastmen on a SM Homeworld. How powerful do you think the goatmen are in terms of harnessing the four powers? Do you think they have enough psychic ability to summon demons? Or are they just the marauding "we're furry with horns and like chaos!" faction? Btw I plan on making them target practice for marines but the question came up :grin:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Not very. They are beastmen for a reason - it gives them the strength to overcome the enemy without requiring too much favour, but those truly favoured by the gods (in particular Khorne - the Favoured of Khorne list in Imperial Armour VI were the beastmen) are likely to be put on the way to Daemon Princedom.

A literal example is Daecon Mamon - he was an ordinary guy (well, as ordinary as an Alpha Legion cultist/insurrectionist can be), but after fleeing the khorne followers of Zhufor the Impaler, he joined the followers of Nurgle for safety - he pleased his new god, and became a Daemon Prince. if he wasn't as successful, he would have just been a plagued/"blessed" cultist. If he failed, he would have become a Spawn - and not the battlefield spawn you see in 40K, the spawn in the case of miniature nurgling.

But yes - the rules for beastmen are available in IA6. iirc, they have Laspisol+CCW, or maybe just two CCW's, and human stats (maybe BS2, I think).


----------

